# WHEN do bald babies get hair?



## Serena (Nov 24, 2001)

17-month old chrome dome dd has sprouted only the lightest, slightest patina of fine blond hair so far. When can I expect the golden locks to spring forth? When did your bald babies get hair?


----------



## monpetitfils (Nov 30, 2001)

My ds will be two next month and is about the baldest kid I've ever seen at this age -- really! I thought for sure by two he would need a haircut.. ha ha ha ha was I wrong.







Here's a photo of him taken last month.

Photo

Someday he will have hair, right? :LOL


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

all three of mine started getting hair around 15 months or so and by a little after 2 the twins got their first hair cut... my 19 month old's hair looks like your ds's right now


----------



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

my little guys were both born with what looked like little wigs on!








then they got kinda bald at the sides and backs and looked like toupees. My friend's daughter was bald as a bowling ball 'till she was four







ever seen caillou


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 27, 2001)

Ds was pretty bald until 18 months or so... well, really, he's 26 months and still doesn't have what I would consider to have "real" hair.

I, on the other hand, had *no* hair until after 2 years of age (now my hair is ridiculously thick) and actually had a cousin who still had very little hair when she was 3. I guess the moral of the story is that you just never know.... just like everything else, kids get to things at different time


----------



## tarablesue (Sep 23, 2002)

My DD didn't get real hair until she was about 12 months... and *I* didn't have hair until I was 2 years old... My dd#2 had a headful form th egit go..ok maybe not a headful..but more than her sister


----------



## simonee (Nov 21, 2001)

my dd was almost bald till she was almost two. Her hair is fine and fair. Ppl would always be reassuring me that "he would be fine," :LOL and now I realize that it was bliss to not have to deal with tangles and washing for so long








(BTW she's 3.5 yo now and has gorgeous golden hair that's about 6" long)


----------



## ebethmom (Jan 29, 2002)

My son was born with a full head of DARK brown hair, then it all fell out by the time he was 5 months!

It started to grow back in (blond) when he was about 10 months, and now he has a nice tuft of hair in the back. Still kind of sparse on top, though!


----------



## Golden (Mar 15, 2002)

My ds was bald until he was just over 2. It started to grow, very slowly. He got his first haircut at 2 and a half. Oh but it was worth it. He has fabulous soft curls that are unheard of in my baby fine straight haired family. Well worth the wait.


----------



## Leddie (Nov 22, 2002)

My daughter is almost 16months and still without hair! Our ped. assured us that she has never seen a kid tromp off to their first day of Kindergarten without hair!

I love my little baldie and my big one (my dh)! but I would like it for people to stop calling her a little boy - even while wearing a dress!

Jen
Korina 10.04.01


----------



## Serena (Nov 24, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by monpetitfils_
*My ds will be two next month and is about the baldest kid I've ever seen at this age -- really! I thought for sure by two he would need a haircut.. ha ha ha ha was I wrong.







Here's a photo of him taken last month.

Photo

Someday he will have hair, right? :LOL*

HAHAHA!! He has about 10 times more hair than mine!!!


----------

